# snmpd starting problem



## gauravdb (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi,
      While starting snmpd(8) by using 
`# snmpd service start`,I am getting this info in /var/log/snmpd.log--->

```
getaddrinfo: start Temporary failure in name resolution
Error opening specified endpoint "start"
Server Exiting with code 1
```

.......For your information I am using Fedora-14 & net-snmp-5.7.1.

Help me


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2012)

gauravdb said:
			
		

> I am using Fedora-14


This is a FreeBSD forum, please visit a Fedora forum.

Thread closed.


----------

